# estrías (pipes, valves)



## byte2

Me and my pipes and valve....

Hi again.

i have searched estrías and it says grooves... is there any more specific word for the kind of estrias a pipe has, plz??

thanks


----------



## eesegura

Hola,
Are you talking about the threads that encircle each end of the pipe, where it is screwed into something (like a connector, for example)?


----------



## byte2

No, not the threads. the marks that the fastening makes in the fittings, once u had placed the pipe inside the tee joint, in the case of hydraulic tightness, for example.


And, now, another question... since it seems u r the only one who knows what i am talking about... if u dont mind, of course.

Take a brad new tee joint. Take the press fitting out... how do u call the extrems where u insert the pipe, plz?? 





in spanish it is called "tetón", and i didnt like any of the translations i have found so far, like snag, stump or boot...

 Longing for your help

Regards


----------



## eesegura

Hola,

First I should mention that I am not an expert in this area.

Regarding your first question, perhaps 'crimp' or 'crimping' is the right word. Crimping is the action of tightening something down over something else that fits inside it, for the purpose of joining the two. Open this link to see if it gives you that information:
http://www.superpipe.com/page3.htm

Regarding the second question, I believe the word you are seeking is 'nipple' (tetón). See this link:
http://www.bridge2b.com/company_det...8&code=22360606&search_iso_country=all&curr=1

Espero que esto te ayude. ¡Suerte...!


----------



## byte2

thanks a lot, u have helped me lots.

regards


----------



## Rene Burgos

Tambien se utiliza la palabra "ranura": Fittings ranurados (Ej tipo Victaulic= grooved)


----------



## rholt

La  ranura de un acople Vitraulic....

ranuras -> slots, grooves, recesses


----------



## mary de la loma

¿Ha considerado _'fluted'_ o _'corrugated'_ por _estrias_?


----------



## byte2

Rene Burgos said:


> Tambien se utiliza la palabra "ranura": Fittings ranurados (Ej tipo Victaulic= grooved)


 

Imagino que Victaulic debe ser una marca... soy tan neófita en la materia (apenas llevo traduciendo textos de éste tipo una semana y media) que no domino demasiadas nomenclaturas.

Pero muchas gracias por la sugerencia, la tendré muy en cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## byte2

rholt said:


> La ranura de un acople Vitraulic....
> 
> ranuras -> slots, grooves, recesses


 
Thank you for your help... it will for sure be usefull...


btw... i lived in Caracas for 7 years... Hermosa ciudad, hermoso país, lástima de inseguridad!


----------



## byte2

mary de la loma said:


> ¿Ha considerado _'fluted'_ o _'corrugated'_ por _estrias_?


 

Como decía, soy una gran novata en esto (newbiew?), así que tendré que consultárselo al departamento técnico, a ver qué les parece. Mi formación no es técnica, así que no sé si procede o no cambiar el concepto. Pero muchísimas gracias por su ayuda.


Saludos cordiales


----------

